# OUT NOW: CERBERUS: Epic & Cinematic drums



## audioimperia (Jun 23, 2018)

*
Audio Imperia
CERBERUS: Epic & Cinematic Drums*​
“Cerberus - Cinematic & Epic Drums", is an innovative drum library with a wide range of options that will take you from individual cinematic drum kit to epic ensemble powerhouse.

Recorded on the same recording stage as our flagship orchestral library Jaeger, CERBERUS delivers an easy way to build larger-than-life drum ensembles with a brand new stacking script. You can transform the hard-hitting drummer trio we used during the sessions (which gives the library its name) into an army of players, ready to crush anything standing in their way. To make the library even more flexible, we recorded an individual drum kit with cymbals as well as a thundering Gran Cassa ensemble.

CERBERUS features our signature multi-samples engine, which has now been expanded with a new percussion mapping script. This makes things as easy as possible so that you can focus on what's most important: making music.

​
The brand new stacking script allows you to transform the hard-hitting drummer trio we used during the sessions (which gives the library its name) into an army of players, ready to crush anything standing in their way.

Cerberus offers the following:

Drum Ensembles (Gran Cassas, Kick Drums, Low Toms, Mid Toms, High Toms, Snares, Clacks, Clicks)
Loops
Drum Kit /w cymbals
Sound Design (Tonal Hits / Atonal SFX / Tonal Atmos / Atonal Atmos)

7 microphone positions (regular patches): Tob Condenser, Top Dynamic, Bottom Condenser, Mid/Side, Decca, Wide, Far.
3 mix mic positions (processed patches): Close, Far, Reverb.
True Stacking Engine, for which we recorded additional round robin samples.
Customizable Midi Mapping.
Signature Dual Layer FX Page Kontakt Engine.
Recorded on the same stage as JAEGER.
All of the loops and the massive "Extra" section were created by our very own Bryan Leach, using only the original source material.

_"Cerberus is impressively punchy, easily customizable, instantly playable and immensely fun to work with. The sound is phenomenal and one can get the right results in the blink of an eye. I think I just found my new go-to trailer drums library!"_ Michal Cielecki - Composer
​
​*Release Date: OUT NOW*


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 23, 2018)

Sounds pretty good. 

As ever will wait for DJ’s inevitable review.


----------



## bbrylow (Jun 23, 2018)

It sounds amazing with an interface that is deliciously evil in feel to match the name!


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Jun 23, 2018)

Is this the "Decimator" library but upgraded and in a new jacket?


----------



## damcry (Jun 23, 2018)

ToxicRecordings said:


> Is this the "Decimator" library but upgraded and in a new jacket?


Same question for me... what about Decimator ?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 23, 2018)

ToxicRecordings said:


> Is this the "Decimator" library but upgraded and in a new jacket?



Where was decimator recorded? How many microphones? 

This says it was recorded at the same sound stage as Jaeger and the amount of mics is plain to see.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 23, 2018)

I'd like to know if this has any crossover content from Decimator - looks like an alternative to Strikeforce Percussion. Hmmm....


----------



## tomaslobosk (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey guys!

Cerberus has a similar concept and was processed by the same sound designer that did our original Decimator library.

It’s 100% new samples, all recorded in the same recording stage as Jaeger, which resulted in the same signature punchy sound you can hear in Decimator but with lots of customization capabilities.

We wanted to evolve our original concept and make it the perfect fit for Jaeger, so you could blend the two libraries perfectly


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 23, 2018)

Does it have a mod wheel controlled cymbal roll?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2018)

This is a good sounding new Perc. library from Audio Imperia, but I already have too many perc. libraries. So I will pass on this one.

I look forward to the next Audio Imperia release, especially expansions/additions to their wonderful Jaeger Library.


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 29, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> This is a good sounding new Perc. library from Audio Imperia, but I already have too many perc. libraries. So I will pass on this one.
> 
> I look forward to the next Audio Imperia release, especially expansions/additions to their wonderful Jaeger Library.


+1 already own perc libraries. Would like to have a Merethe Soltvedt full library. That would be awesome and new !!!


----------



## Pixelee (Jul 1, 2018)

If I were to have a quick deadlines or adding quick punch, just load up the processed patch. It sounds so natural yet punchy especially the low end. The low end is deep and not too long of a tail. Saves a Lot of time. My last drum track using Cerberus decreased my producing time significantly.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 8, 2018)

What is the the difference between this and the percussion in Jaeger?

I see there are heavily processed sections but the drums appear similar.

Thanks!


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 8, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> What is the the difference between this and the percussion in Jaeger?
> 
> I see there are heavily processed sections but the drums appear similar.
> 
> Thanks!


Jaeger patches come in non-delay-compensated and delay-compensated...

GranCassaEns
Piatti
SnareEnsHi
SnareEnsLo
StickEns
TaikoSoloHi
TaikoSoloLo
TaikoSoloMid
TamTam
TomEnsHi
TomEnsLo

Cerberus is organized by ensemble drums (loose, tight, stacked - processed and raw), drum kit (processed and raw), and loops (loose and tight). The ensemble patches have ensembles of gran cassa, kick, tom (lo, mid, hi), snare, clack, and click in each patch, and you have quite a bit more control and power over your sound in Cerberus with stack, layer, randomize, and stereoize functions and so on.

The sound of the two is complementary, but very different. Jaeger is more bread-and-butter, sonically, while Cerberus is *MASSIVE DRUMS ON STEROIDS PUNCHING YOU IN THE FACE*. If you need good transient crack in your sonic arsenal, you're probably not going to find anything better than the processed ensembles in Cerberus, in my opinion.


----------



## Niklas (Jul 9, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> Cerberus is *MASSIVE DRUMS ON STEROIDS PUNCHING YOU IN THE FACE*.



Haha x) Legit. Can confirm.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks Alex and Niklas!  In addition, the ensemble sizes differ in the two libraries. The Jaeger percussion ensembles were two players, each of them hitting one drum. The Cerberus percussion ensembles were three players, each of them always hitting two drums. They really complement each other very well, especially since they were recorded on the same recording stage.


----------



## vicontrolu (Jul 9, 2018)

Can you drag midi loops to DAW, like other NI libraries?


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 9, 2018)

vicontrolu said:


> Can you drag midi loops to DAW, like other NI libraries?



You can't do that, but we did supply all the midi for the loops with the library. They'll be in the download when you purchase Cerberus


----------



## axb312 (Jul 20, 2018)

How many dynamic layers and round robins does this have? I find it strange for any drum/ percussion library to be advertised without these....


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 20, 2018)

axb312 said:


> How many dynamic layers and round robins does this have? I find it strange for any drum/ percussion library to be advertised without these....



It's 10 dynamic layers, and each of the stacks has its own set of 6 RR. So 6 RR with the "Stack" feature disengaged (1 layer), 12 RR with 2 layers and 18 RR with 3 layers. We recorded additional RRs to make that possible and for it to be true stacking.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 20, 2018)

audioimperia said:


> It's 10 dynamic layers, and each of the stacks has its own set of 6 RR. So 6 RR with the "Stack" feature disengaged (1 layer), 12 RR with 2 layers and 18 RR with 3 layers. We recorded additional RRs to make that possible and for it to be true stacking.



Thanks!


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 20, 2019)

Alex Niedt said:


> *MASSIVE DRUMS ON STEROIDS PUNCHING YOU IN THE FACE*. If you need good transient crack in your sonic arsenal, you're probably not going to find anything better than the processed ensembles in Cerberus, in my opinion.



So you’re saying I should buy it then? Haha!


----------

